# Steer Horn Cane



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I was at a festival in Indiana recently and saw a guy who was selling steer horns already cleaned and polished for $5. I couldn't pass that up. After a little thought, I came up with this cane.

The horn is hollow and slightly flexible, so I carved a piece of wood to fit inside it to give me something to glue the shaft tenon into.

Edit: The cane shafts I have been making are self made. I have one of those router-crafter jigs that Sears used to sell. It is adjustable for taper and has a index head. With a router installed with a straight cut bit, I make an eight sided tapered shaft for a cane.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking piece. What fest did U find the steer horn at? I live in Indiana. A few years back before I got interested in stick making I saw a guy at the Feast of the Hunters Moon down on the Wabash selling cow horn. I assumed guys were buying them for black powder horns. Great idea to use as a handle.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

This was at the Parke County Covered Bridge Festival.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick! I'm thinking you'll get a lot of favorable comments on it.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nicely done

heres a couple of cow horn handles pictures from a face book site

Thie is the way i have normally seen them


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice Cobalt! What are the caps on the horns made of?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont know what the caps are from looks like buffalo horn .iits not something I made

Its a piece of work of a facebook site its does have some good work on it

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1604187219807642/


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great looking canes cobalt. Thank for sharing.


----------

